# Bericht mit VBA erstellen



## Hoazl (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
Ich möchte gerne mit VBA einen Bericht erstellen (wie der Titel ja sagt  ). Das man das mit CreateReport () macht, hab ich schon herausgefunden. Wie füge ich jetzt da Daten ein?

Ich lese jetzt in einer Schleife die Daten raus, die in den Bericht kommen - sie befinden sich dann in den beiden Variablen

```
schluessel und pool
```
 (sie ändern sich pro Schleifendurchlauf).

Jetzt will ich genau die beiden Variablen auf meinem Bericht anzeigen. Wie mache ich das?

also so ca:

```
schluessel1    pool1
schluessel2    pool2
schluessel3    pool3
...
```

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
MFG


----------



## Hoazl (26. Mai 2008)

Normal vermeide ich ja Doppelposts ... aber ... weiß denn keiner ne Antwort drauf? *heul*


----------



## Rockstady11 (28. Mai 2008)

Ich versteh zwar noch nicht genau, was du möchtest, aber du kannst einen Zähler definieren und diesen pro Schleifendurchlauf um eines nach oben zählen lassen und so gleich die Variablen benennen lassen und die Werte dorthin übergeben.
Oder generell kannst du die Werte auch an ein Array übergeben.

Wenn du dein Problem vielleicht etwas genauer schilderst oder den Code postest, dann kann dir vielleicht geholfen werden, aber ohne Garantie.


----------

